
A review of Bel, Eve, and a silly VR rant - lemming
https://gist.github.com/wtaysom/7e5fda6d65807073c3fa6b92b1e25a32
======
iamwil
William Taysom has did this strangeloop talk that I thought had nuggets here
and there:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voG5-15aDu4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voG5-15aDu4)

------
xixixao
Mental note (more relevant to Lisp general than this particular piece): I need
to write a note on the comparison between Lisps and code generation. They are
obviously related. But while I haven't seen large companies where Lisp would
be widely adopted, I bet most large companies heavily employ code generation
(ours certainly does).

------
atonalfreerider
This is beautifully written. Please check out primitive.io. We have been
implementing a VR abstraction of large programming systems.

~~~
AYBABTME
Looked quickly and didn't see a novel, visual programming language. Did I miss
it?

I think a visual programming language manipulated in 3D space, instead of
being text based, would be interesting and liberating.

~~~
rocky1138
Have you tried Neos? It's basically the most in-depth and powerful virtual
reality scripting tool ever created.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=STZN6qTGRbQ&t=253s](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=STZN6qTGRbQ&t=253s)

~~~
AYBABTME
Looks interesting, but what I have in mind is something that would try to use
something else than text entirely, something more geometry-based, and be
powerful enough to be a general purpose programming language. I'm not even
sure it's possible, and I find myself asking the question "Can a general
purpose programming language be entirely textfree (a.k.a. not based on a
string of symbols/tape of infinite length)?"

------
vsareto
> But you cannot use text: not a lot, not up close, not comfortably, not with
> the current technology. What an opportunity! A dyslexic's paradise: an
> infinitely malleable world in which text is better left banished.

Say what now? You can use text, it just can't follow the headset around like a
typical game HUD.

~~~
saurik
Sure... but "not a lot, not up close, not comfortably": the resolution is just
too low with "the current technology".

